# Trevor's Health Issues



## Trevor (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello my poodle forum friends,

Thank you again for your very nice posts. It was very comforting to me to read your comments and to see how people you don’t know can relate instantly with your grief process because they love their dogs so much too. Trevor was our first dog and even if I knew, since he started living with us, that it will be an extremely difficult time when we will loose him, it hurts like hell.

I just want to add some information about Trevor’s health problems because I think, that, in a sense, every dog’s human need to know more about severe health problems that can be triggered by pediatric neutering and over-vaccination.

Trevor was a Pendragon poodles (Heather and Greg Pendragon) and he was neutered at six weeks like his siblings and all the Pendragon puppies for many years. He was also over-vaccinated by two vets between sixteen and twenty-four months. I know now, after doing some research, that he suffered all his life from an endocrine imbalance. 

He developed his first lipoma just turning 3 – very young for that health issue -, started to show hypothyroidism symptoms at 3 ½ and finally, developed an adrenal gland tumor that was probably cancerous from the beginning at the age of six – still very young for that cancer -. During the last 18 months of his life, he lived with all the atypical Cushing’s disease symptoms –. And, of course, his lipomas were just multiplying over the years. I’m suspecting that many Pendragon poodles died at a young age from other cancers too : Trevor lost one of his brother from a bone cancer – osteosarcoma – at 18 months. Dogs neutered at a young age are much more susceptible to develop osteosarcoma and hemangiosarcoma, and many other health problems like hypothyroidism. For more information about the risks associated with early spay and neuter, you can go to that website Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay/Neuter in Dogs.
I recommend also a very informative article from Dr. Karen Becker on the endocrine imbalance that is the result of very early spay and neuter (Health Issues Linked to Spaying and Neutering Dogs)


Trevor has always a very low tolerance of hot weather and he developed meat and fish protein intolerance, one after the other – beef, chicken, salmon and pork – despite a rotation of high quality food. I’m quite sure that it is related to chronic endocrine imbalance that leads to an immune system imbalance.

I hope that this very incomplete story can inform other dogs human friends about the important health risks associated with pediatric spay and neuter and about the real health hazards of over-vaccination. Unfortunately, I had to see my beloved dog goes through that ordeal to learn more about those issues. It will be great if this post can open a discussion on those health issues in the Poodleforum.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so incredibly sorry for what you and your beloved boy suffered through. What an absolute shame!

There have been many discussions on this Forum regarding your breeder. This one was extremely eye opening and got very interesting from about page 6 forward: http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/7798-pendragon-poodles-ontario-canada-7.html

I believe that on top of the pediatric spay/neuter being a big part of Trevor's issues, he may have been a product of inbreeding and a high COI. It seems, according to information gathered on other threads about this breeder that this is not uncommon practice for them. Could you pm me his parent's registered names and I will look up Trevor's COI?

I hope you can find peace in your heart, and I hope that one day soon you will find a puppy who can own your heart and help you begin healing from this terrible misfortune.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank You so much for sharing your story.........and although Trevor is gone , thru you, he is teaching everyone here a lesson............We all need to keep on learning everything we can to keep our loved animals healthy! Again, Thank You!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I know you're still grieving Trevor, but it was good of you to share his cautionary tale. I urge everyone to track back to the Pendragon thread. It was chilling. And it made me angry. You lost your dog before his time


----------

